# A smoker load of Cheese



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 14, 2010)

Today i've got a smoker load of cheese to do. Some for myself, some for friends and family. Heres the line-up: 4 blocks of whole milk mozzerella:4 blocks of pepperjack: 1 block of provolone. Each weighs approx. 6pounds...total around 54 pounds!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









Each block I am cutting into 6 bricks,to expose more surface area of the cheese. And to be more managable to vacum pack.




I decided to cut up some of the pepperjack to see how smokey flavored the little cubes would get.

Here Mrs SOB helped me get the smoker loaded.

Used every rack I had...gonna have to get more someday.

I'm trying my new Woodchips burner that I posted about yesterday...using the large one burning in both directions. I should be able to get 4 hours of smoke if needed.

Just light the candle

Put it under the burner for about a minute then blow out the candle.

After it is smoking good, put it in the smoker. sorry old pic I'll try to get a new one.



Be back with more later


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 14, 2010)

Now that's a load of cheese... I really gotta try to smoke some 1 day!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 14, 2010)

Better do some fatties - that load there will bind a fella up for a while!

Nice setup!  Let us know how the strainer smoker does.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 15, 2010)

Well the cheese is smoked!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




3 1/2 hours of hickory smoke produced with my new woodchip burner.
The burner worked perfectly. Couldn't have been easier. I'm really gonna like this thing. Any way on to the QVIEW!! I'll post before and after pics so you can see the color change.





Next tray




and the cubes




Now onto the vacum packing,and then........
the long 2 week wait.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I don't know if I can wait?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for watching!
SOB-QTV


----------



## meateater (Feb 15, 2010)

SOB thats a sweet sight, I am impressed.  A cheesey heaven for sure. I really like the smoke generator, that's a great idea.


----------



## hounds51 (Feb 15, 2010)

What is your sawdust source??


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 15, 2010)

Hounds here is where I got my hickory sawdust
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....x&cPath=31_132
Check it out great place1

meateater thanks for the points! Means alpt coming from you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





now the waiting begins.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!


----------



## chefrob (Feb 15, 2010)

what in the world are you going to do with all that cheeze...........that's enough to "plug-up" a small nation!!

looks good though, i'd invest in a butt load of crackers!!!!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great.  That's some serioud cheese smoking capacity.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 15, 2010)

chef   3 of the mozz blocks are for other people and I'm splitting 1 of the pjack blocks to give away, then the rest is all mine! mine! MINE!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the points remarkosmoc!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





all in all the hardest part was vacuming it all!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Sheeeesh took for ever!
SOB


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 15, 2010)

That is some great looking Cheese, and a LOT of Cheese...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy Cheese !

I had to look to see if you're from Wisconsin.

Great lookin' load of cheese! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Bearcarver


----------



## jak757 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow....that IS a lot of cheese.  Love your whole smoker set up SOB.  Thanks for sharing the qview -- makes me want to give a shot at some cheese!  

You have to let us know how it tastes -- a follow up is in order!!


----------

